# Walk This Way - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

An Aerosmith classic: a quick look at how i play this song.....thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' tele

YouTube - Walk This Way (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

